# Success, sort of...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, I've been doing a lot of writing recently and sending out manuscripts like a mad man. I've only had one reply so far, from a reputable publishing house called 'The Book Guild', saying they'd be very interested in reading more.

Fine.

Problem is, they expect the author to pay the costs of the first copy (just one - for production), and they do everything after that. Hmm. I'm not sure. What you think?

It's not a fly-by-night company. They have Booker and Pulizter prizes winners on their list....I'm just not sure. I think I'll wait and see what the rest of them have to say.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats, once again Martin. You never cease to incite my seething jealousy.

All i know is that, if i were in your shoes, i'd gladly finance any 1st production, particularly for a publishing house that was reputable.

You only live once...or so they say.

s.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Problem is, they expect the author to pay the costs of the first copy (just one - for production), and they do everything after that. Hmm. I'm not sure. What you think?


I have to do this all the time with graphic design. Today for example I have to send an add to a national automotive magazine. They want a "proof" with the CD's I'm sending. This is annoying as we don't have near the quality printers they have. It won't look the same. So, I have to go out, get it printed once, expense it (uggh, see you in 4 months) etc etc.

Pain in the butt...

Congrats on the success though brother.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.bookguild.co.uk/site/forthcoming.htm

Is this the company you are talking to? Would this be under the pay to publish umbrella?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd do it Martin, as long as its not a "pay to publish" press, or as another writer I know calls it,"vanity press". It wont get you the exposure you need if it is. If its just the first copy though, then great, and I'm a bit jealous too! I think that your getting published would be great!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Fantastic! I know nothing about publishing but good luck anyway! xxx


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Congrats, once again Martin. You never cease to incite my seething jealousy.
> 
> s.


Sebastian,

You wrote recently you were contemplating on leaving your job and doing more with writing. Do you still intend to do so?

And, good luck with the publishing Martin, I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes Sebastian, if all goes well then I'm leaving for a castle in Scotland and write full-time, drunk on Absinthe.

As for the Vanity Press thing, I'm not sure. It said in the letter that the author must 'contribute' to the 'first' copy (just the one) and then they would do the rest. Anyway, I've wrote to the Society of Publishers to find out more.

Thanks for the congratulations.x


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Milan said:


> sebastian said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, once again Martin. You never cease to incite my seething jealousy.
> ...


Hi Milan,

Short answer is No. I will finish my book this year but it's probably going to be at home. Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

It says "Independent Publishing"...hmm i'm not so sure

I would definitely double check that though. And send your work to more publishing houses

oh wait. i'm not an author. is this even reputable advice?!


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

#1 rule: the money go *FROM* the company *TO* the author, not the other way around. You have what it takes, just be patient till another publisher replies 

I have sent you a PM with a link to a writers forum (to avoid "advertising" them here).


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Well, I've been doing a lot of writing recently and sending out manuscripts like a mad man. I've only had one reply so far, from a reputable publishing house called 'The Book Guild', saying they'd be very interested in reading more.
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...


DO IT!

Whaddya got to lose?

And I would like free copies of your books for my personal collection thank you. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've saturated the publishing and publishing agent market with my stuff. I'll wait until I see what happens after that.

Thanks for the encouragement.x


----------

